# Noah Primeval (Brian Godawa)



## RamistThomist (Jan 30, 2019)

Screenwriter Brian Godawa (To End All Wars, starring Kiefer Sutherland) retells the Noah story around a profound biblical theme: the cosmic war between the Seed of the Woman and the Seed of the Serpent. This is not Sunday Schooley Noah. It is a flesh and blood Noah placed squarely in the Mesopotamian background of the Ancient Near East.

I am not going to rehearse the plot of the book, which wouldn’t be fair to you. Rather, I want to give you a taste of the “Divine Council” style setting and warfare you can expect.

With the Apostle Jude, Godawa sees the beney ha-elohim (the sons of God) as heavenly beings who mated with humans and created monstrosities. He is also drawing heavily upon the book of Enoch (as, of course, did the Apostle Jude).

But even if you hold to the Sethite thesis (something the text never says), you are still committed to the genetic offspring known as the Nephilim. (Not entirely clear how Seth's sons' sperm mixed with Cain's daughters creates Nephilim). So on either thesis, the story still works.

And the “gods” of Sumer are the Fallen Watchers. It’s interesting to see (and also anticipate) how they will manifest themselves in each culture.

The book succeeded. I was somewhat hesitant about bible fan fiction, but this was quite good. I really did enjoy it. There was one area of Methuselah’s back story that I wasn’t too clear on, but it didn’t distract from the rest of the book. I am certainly diving into the rest of the series.

Godawa did a good job in capturing the “feel” of ancient Mesopotamia, which is something of an untapped resource in literature (it seems everybody today is a vampire or a teenager chilling with Greek gods).

Also, check out the artwork for his series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 30, 2019)

Question: 

Do you think the fact Godawa speaks of the gods (little g) almost as if they were superheroes and villains like in our modern movies is a case of him being impacted by the cultural milieu.

Or, conversely, do you think the superhero movies tap into a basic and primordial weakness in man to desire other gods (little g) and in a "collective unconscious" remembrance of the ancient past when the fallen angels did come to earth and instruct mankind and act as supermen?

And do you think the fallen angels are free to return and pose as ETs or supermen today as an end-times strategy to deceive mankind with lying wonders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 30, 2019)

And finally WWHS (What Would Heiser Say)?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 30, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Do you think the fact Godawa speaks of the gods (little g) almost as if they were superheroes and villains like in our modern movies is a case of him being impacted by the cultural milieu.



We are all influenced by our background, and he can very well be influenced. I think said superheroes are more akin to Titans or demigods than small g gods.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 30, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> And finally WWHS (What Would Heiser Say)?



Heiser endorsed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

